# Seven Star Praying Mantis.



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2002)

I have Leung Ting's book "7-Star Praying Mantis Kung Fu" on my shelves. Is this considered a good representation of the style?


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I have Leung Ting's book "7-Star Praying Mantis Kung Fu" on my shelves. Is this considered a good representation of the style? *



Now you've done it! I haven't read that book yet, and now I'm on the hunt! I'll be goign to the local Barnes and Nobles whne it opens today to search for that book!  Thansk ALOT!! 


7sm


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2002)

Let me know if it's a good resource--I figured I could use it to get a better picture of things you were describing! It's an older copy (1990) that I have but there's a 1999 version so I hope you find it. It has a wooden dummy set in it and everything!


----------



## Skarbromantis (Aug 27, 2002)

Yes it is a very good book, it has good basic information on 7*PM.

I prefer the book Lee Kam Wing did with out Leung Ting, it goes into PM theory a lot deeper.

Skard1


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 3, 2004)

Skarbromantis said:
			
		

> Yes it is a very good book, it has good basic information on 7*PM.
> 
> I prefer the book Lee Kam Wing did with out Leung Ting, it goes into PM theory a lot deeper.
> 
> Skard1


Ok so this was like a year ago, but I just found it again. I have to agree with Skard1 here, the LKW book is much deeper and to me alot more technical.

Anyone else read either of these books? We have quite a few newbies here, thought this might help get some conversation going.

7sm


----------



## WLMantisKid (Aug 3, 2004)

I havent read those books, I'll see if I can't check them out soon, but I will be buying Sigung Pui Chan's chinese philosophy book shortly. Expect a review


----------



## GermanMantis (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi there,

the LT books is a little bit basic, but therefor is very good. The LKW book has 3 forms in it, "Crushing Step", "Black Tiger Crossing" and "Mantis comes out of the cave" also there is a lot of theoretical background and photos of techniques and stances in PM. The newest one hast all Plumblossom routines in it. I only had a glance on it, when Sigung Lee held his workshop at my Sifus school. Lost of forms and descriptions, photos of old masters and more ....
Greets,
GM


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 28, 2004)

Welcome to the boards GermanMantis!

7sm


----------



## GermanMantis (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks 7star!


----------



## Darksoul (Oct 29, 2004)

GermanMantis,

-Let me welcome you as well to Martial Talk. This website is quite an adventure some days, but lots of information and very cool people. If you don't mind, share a little bit about your experience with Praying Mantis. I've only been studying the style about 2 months, but absolutely love it. 7*Mantis seems to be the "go-to" guy here on the style, I think he's been at it the longest here, though there are others here who also study. (Not to put you on the spot 7*;-) So if you have questions or just want to chat, fire away.


A---)


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank you Darksoul, I just really love what I do. I really love mantis and I can sit all day and talk about the principles of kung fu and 7* mantis. Any questions or comments, fire away.

7sm


----------



## CMack11 (Oct 29, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Any questions or comments, fire away.



Since you offered 

We learned a 2-man iron arm drill in class yesterday.  Normally sifu said he doesn't start this until intermediate class, but he went ahead and showed us.  It's a basic 2-man arm-banging technique using all of your forearm (bang top, then thumb-side, then pinky side, then switch arms).  I wouldn't mind getting ahead on my iron arm training, but I don't have a partner to train with.  Do you have any good iron-arm stuff I could do by myself as a beginner?

Progress is going very well.  I feel like I'm getting a pretty good handle on most of the basics (movement, drills, etc.).


----------



## Darksoul (Oct 30, 2004)

-I'm still trying to work on the Iron Fist...gotta condition those hands!!!


A---)


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, its much easier and better with a partner, but you can do it by yourself. Starting off make sure and go slow, ask your sifu but I wouldn't go more than 5 minutes on each arm, starting off. Also, you may want to get yourself some jow. You can start using a hanging bag, doing the same type of drill you guys did together. Then move to harder surfaces. We actually have a frame that holds a hanging wooden log for use in iron arm, but thats very advanced. You can use a wooden beam and roll it down your arm, but thats usually used for iron shin.

7sm


----------



## Vanilla Heath-Bar Crunch (Nov 1, 2004)

We do two-person Iron Arm drills in Taiji Tanglang training. I keep my forearms conditioned simply by banging them together when I cant go to class. 

seriously.
People will look at you funny if you do it in public (like me Ill do it anywhere, the bus stop is a favorite) but I dont bruise.


----------



## ninhito (Nov 9, 2004)

Does 7 star mantis kung fu have kicks or is it mostly hand/arm work? I was looking at the videos on this website, sorry dont have much money. O yeah, do you learn any joint lock techniques?


----------



## nlmantis (Nov 9, 2004)

Mantis uses Monkey footwork. Most kicking is low, it is usually considered inefficient to kick far above the waist, unless if your hands are constricted somehow. The basic kicking techniques in Mantis, not considering leg chin na:

*Rear Leg**Front Leg**Jumping Rear**Jumping Front**Spinning**Front Kick*2222 *Side Kick*22222*Roundhouse Kick*22222*Inside Crescent Kick*22222*Outside Crescent Kick*22222*Reverse Roundhouse*22222*Retractionless Roundhouse*22222*Hook Kick*22222*Axe Kick*2222 *Reverse Axe Kick*22 *Cross Kick*2222 *Mule Kick*22222*Front Sweep*22222*Rear Sweep*22222*Chop Kick*2222 *Reverse Chop Kick*22 *Monkey Kick*2 22 *Inside Butterfly Wing*2222 *Outside Butterfly Wing*2222


----------



## nlmantis (Nov 9, 2004)

OK that came out pretty badly. Decipherable, nonetheless..


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 9, 2004)

ninhito said:
			
		

> Does 7 star mantis kung fu have kicks or is it mostly hand/arm work? I was looking at the videos on this website, sorry dont have much money. O yeah, do you learn any joint lock techniques?



Yes, more hands than feet, but alot of footwork and sweeps/throws. There are lots of kicks, but like they said, mostly low knee/groin or below. Lots of hands techniques and depending on your lineage ALOT of joint lock / Chin Na techniques.

7sm


----------



## ninhito (Nov 9, 2004)

o yeah okay wait i was wondering if there was a difference, i know i sound like a kid, between a sweep kick where your leg is like parallel to the ground and the trips liek where you push the person opposite where you pull there leg, with your leg, up into the air.


----------



## nlmantis (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah trips are attacks on structure usually followed by submission technique. A sweep is usually more of a technique on itself, after which you might have to start from longer distance again. 
(My Sifu calls it "building a bridge"; "don't just kick the guy; build a bridge, close the gap and control his centre and twist him up like a pretzel") (or "her")

Naturally a good sweep on the back leg can bring your opponent down in a hard way, whatever the situation dictates. My Sifu's preference is obvious.


----------



## Darksoul (Nov 11, 2004)

-Yeah, that 7*Sweep can be done really gently to control the person, or hard and fast to punish them. The hard part about that technique for me is pulling the opponent's arm across the chest, kind of like pulling an arrow with in the bow.

-Does anyone know the name of the technique where you could for example, start out with a la choi, then your lead foot steps around behind your opponent's, and you pull back towards you with a 'hook', pulling him/her forward a foot or so, then, with that same foot, pushing back forward and hitting the opponent's back leg, somewhere around the knee or inner-thingh? Thats one we were working on the other night. It is hard to describe some of them, haha;-)


A---)


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 11, 2004)

I dont know that there is a name for it, but I think I know what your talking about. Its like a sweep plus a back knee kick with the same leg?

7sm


----------



## Darksoul (Nov 12, 2004)

-Yep, thats the one.


A---)


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I have Leung Ting's book "7-Star Praying Mantis Kung Fu" on my shelves. Is this considered a good representation of the style?


I did not know Leung Ting is a mantis person.  I thought his training is in Ving Tsun.  Anyone know his Mantis lineage, or did he just lend his name as a collaborator with a different author?


----------



## mantis (Oct 6, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Ok so this was like a year ago, but I just found it again. I have to agree with Skard1 here, the LKW book is much deeper and to me alot more technical.
> 
> Anyone else read either of these books? We have quite a few newbies here, thought this might help get some conversation going.
> 
> 7sm


 do you mind providing the ISBN's for both of the books, or any good 7*PM books?
 couldnt find any @ barnes!
 thanks...


----------



## mantis (Oct 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I have Leung Ting's book "7-Star Praying Mantis Kung Fu" on my shelves. Is this considered a good representation of the style?


 is it this book? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/9627284114/102-8445896-0274523?v=glance&n=283155&n=507846&s=books&v=glance  ?


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 6, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> do you mind providing the ISBN's for both of the books, or any good 7*PM books?
> couldnt find any @ barnes!
> thanks...


 I dont know that you will find sifu Lee's book anywhere but his own website...I believe its www.leekamwing.com 
 Being a part of the US Kung Fu Exchange, you probably would really enjoy Sifu Raymond Fogg's Latest book...here

 Also, I recomend Adam Hsu's book: The Sword Polishers Record: The Way of Kung Fu to all new CMA people. Of course you can probably find this one at your local Barnes & Nobles.

 7sm


----------



## arnisador (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes, *mantis*, that's it!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2005)

A nice article on an Albuquerque NPM school:
http://www.abqtrib.com/albq/bu_local/article/0,2565,ALBQ_19838_4164545,00.html

 I love that all the classes are in Mandarin! What a great way for kids especially to get double benefit from their time in class!


----------



## brothershaw (Nov 17, 2005)

I didnt know Leung Ting practiced/ taught 7 star or was an autority on it. Is he highly regarded ofr his 7 starmantis?

Side note are there are 7star people in NYC on this forum? I know there is a school in brooklyn ny.


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 17, 2005)

There are many school in NYC, we actually have a few sister schools there too.

7sm


----------

